# xmove über SSH-Tunnel



## Gottox (23. Oktober 2005)

Morgen!

Mal was für die Spezis unter euch:

Thema Xmove über SSH:

Ich habe auf meinem Notebook einen Xmove-Server laufen. Darin laufen Programme wie Gaim oder Thunderbird.

Wenn ich mobil bin, werden die Programme ganz normal auf meinem XServer auf dem  Laptop angezeigt.

Bin ich Zuhause, schiebe ich die laufenden Programme dank Xmove einfach auf meinen Desktoprechner.

Und jetzt kommt mein Problem:
Bin ich an der Arbeit, will ich nicht aus verschiedenen Gründen (vor allem, weil ich da keine Rootberechtigung habe) nicht an der Authorisierung des XServers rumspielen.

Da hab ich mir gedacht, benutz ich einfach SSH, um X zu tunneln. Genau da liegt das Problem:

Ich habe also auf meinem Notebook z.B. Gaim laufen und ziehe es vom SSH-Client per xmovectrl :1 -move $DISPLAY 1 auf den SSH-Tunnel, dann taucht ein Problem auf, das ich wie folgt verstehe:

Der X-Tunnel vom SSH lässt nur Verbindungen zu, die auch vom SSH-Client kommen.

Die Fehlermeldung lautet wie folgt:
localhost:10.0 = SSH-Tunnel
localhost:1 = Xmove-Server

```
X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
xmove is not authorized to connect to server localhost:10.0.
Xlib: connection to "localhost:1.0" refused by server
Xlib: Client is not authorized to connect to Server
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
xmove is not authorized to connect to server localhost:10.0.
Xlib: connection to "localhost:1.0" refused by server
Xlib: Client is not authorized to connect to Server
xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
```
Nebenbei scheint xmove danach in einer Schleife zu hängen, denn die Resourcenlasst von Xmove geht plötzlich sprunghaft in die Höhe.

In Hoffnung auf eine Antwort... Google Spuckte nur Leute mit dem selben Problem aber ohne Antworten aus

greetz
gottox


----------

